#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости сайтов >  > > >  >  >  "Трактат Бодхидхармы о созерцании ума"

## Юй Кан

Перевод с англ. "Трактата Бодхидхармы о созерцании ума".

Глубокая благодарность Jambal Dorje, любезно предоставившему копию книги J. C. Cleary «Zen Down» (Shambhala, Boston & London, 1986), содержащей одну из двух англоязычных версий трактата.

----------

Aion (27.06.2010), Ersh (28.06.2010), Good (29.06.2010), Ho Shim (28.06.2010), Jambal Dorje (28.06.2010), Zatsunen (27.06.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (27.06.2010), Бо (28.06.2010), Доржик (29.06.2010), Леонид Ш (27.06.2010), Нея (09.11.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (28.06.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (28.06.2010), Чиффа (27.06.2010), Шавырин (27.06.2010), Юань Дин (29.06.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Отлично Юй Кань. Спасибо, конечно весьма было бы интересно посмотреть перевод с китайской версии. Буду посвободнее, посмотрю подробнее ваш вариант перевода, но в любом случае спасибо за Бодхидхарму. Его слова да буддистам в сердце, меньше предрассудков в умах может станет. Не жаль было книгу распотрошить ради этого.

----------

Юй Кан (28.06.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Уточню на всякий случай, что этот перевод на русский выполнен на основе контаминации двух переводов на английский, второй из которых (более буквальный и детальный) выполнен корейским наставником Мувонгом (Master Muvong), ныне проживающим в США.

----------

Jambal Dorje (28.06.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

мне бы хотелось как и во всех переводах, впрочем, чтобы употреблялись в переводах простые русские (хм) слова типа скандхи (вместо аггрегатов, совокупностей), парамиты (вместо совершенств), индрии, вишаи, дхармы (вместо вещи) и виджнаны (виесто епонятного зачастую сознания)т.д. и т.п. Тогда при использовании единой абхидармы будет ясно что все направления буддизма связывает более менее единая абхидхармическая основа. Когда выдумывают массу др терминов разные переводчики, вроде завесов, помыслов, совокупностей, мудрости для праджни=интуиции и 
знания=трансценд мудрости, изначальной мудрости для 10 парамиты джнаны=мудрости, то начинается терминологич путаница.
тем более что вы ЮйКань, насколько я помню,  копались в абхидхармических наборах

----------


## До

http://www.fodian.net/world/dmpsl-e.html
http://www.kwanumzen.ru/bib/bodhidharma/breakout.htm

----------

Jambal Dorje (28.06.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Странная претензия. %)
В данном переводе, как и практически во всех остальных, я, оставаясь Юй Каном : ), стараюсь совмещать то и другое. Т.е. обычно, используя санскр. термин, либо даю примечание к нему, либо даю через дефис русск. и санскр. вариант.

Так вот, в этом тексте слово "парамита" обстоятельно раскрывается и без помощи переводчика. А вот с "мудростью" -- да: не стал обременять никого, ибо пояснять что есть "праджня" совсем несведущему -- дело громоздкое: нужно писать и о _бала_, и об _абхиджне_, которая входит в _бала_, но в свою очередь состоит из нескольких позиций...

Ну, и _пра-джня_ это не _джняна_.
А _джнана_ -- это, наверное, фирменное/авторское для _джняна_?

Наконец, на всех ведь, как ни усердствуй, не угодишь. Всегда останется тот, кто уйдёт, не будучи удовлетворён полностью! : ) Так что всё, по мне нормально.

----------

Jambal Dorje (21.09.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> http://www.fodian.net/world/dmpsl-e.html
> http://www.kwanumzen.ru/bib/bodhidharma/breakout.htm


Спасибо.
Да только уточнять опять и опять по англ. версиям -- дело бесконечное... Нужен оригинальный текст, на вэньяне или хотя бы пиньине.

Версию В. П. Максимова -- видел, ещё в начале работы, но она меня самого не устраивает категорически: и по лексике, и по чувству слова. Обескуражило, к примеру, "бык" вместо "корова"... Потому, вскоре обнаружив перевод Мувонга, туда уже и не заглядывал.

Но вполне допускаю, что кому-то более подходит именно максимовский перевод.

----------

Jambal Dorje (21.09.2010)

----------


## До

> Да только уточнять опять и опять по англ. версиям -- дело бесконечное...


Я не предлагал.



> Нужен оригинальный текст, на вэньяне или хотя бы пиньине.


Нужен? У меня есть скан.




> Версию В. П. Максимова -- видел, ещё в начале работы, но она меня самого не устраивает категорически: и по лексике, и по чувству слова. Обескуражило, к примеру, "бык" вместо "корова"...





> Чистое молоко такого истинно чистого быка не только позволило Татхагате достичь состояния Будды, но позволяет и всем пьющим его существам достичь наивысшего полного просветления.


Бгг.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Странная претензия. %)
> В данном переводе, как и практически во всех остальных, я, оставаясь Юй Каном : ), стараюсь совмещать то и другое. Т.е. обычно, используя санскр. термин, либо даю примечание к нему, либо даю через дефис русск. и санскр. вариант.Так вот, в этом тексте слово "парамита" обстоятельно раскрывается и без помощи переводчика.


это не претензия а благопожелание. насколько я помню из беглого прочтения в одном месте парамита в другом шесть совершенств





> А вот с "мудростью" -- да: не стал обременять никого, ибо пояснять что есть "праджня" совсем несведущему -- дело громоздкое: нужно писать и о _бала_, и об _абхиджне_, которая входит в _бала_, но в свою очередь состоит из нескольких позиций...
> 
> Ну, и _пра-джня_ это не _джняна_.
> А _джнана_ -- это, наверное, фирменное/авторское для _джняна_?


это просто я невнимательно писал сейчас, обычно пишу праджна и джнана, а если посмотрите Обермиллера"Анализ ......в Амбхисамайаланкара Маитреии", то там старался максимально точно чтобы легче было искать в электр варианте книги. 
непонятно , в чем трудность разноски 
*праджна=интуиция=6-я парамита,реализуется на 6-й ступени бодхисаттвы и
 джнана=мудрость=10я парамита, реализуется на 10 ступени бодхисаттвы* 

я бы не отказался от ваших комментариев и по бала и по абхиджна, таким образом читатель привыкает к терминологии. так что вставляйте, так повышается общая грамотность.





> Наконец, на всех ведь, как ни усердствуй, не угодишь. Всегда останется тот, кто уйдёт, не будучи удовлетворён полностью! : ) Так что всё, по мне нормально


ну тут можно опять добавить что не надо бояться повышать нашу грамотность. Подобные примечания к Бодхидхарме как раз подчеркнут что классический дзеннист Бодхидхарма знал классические тексты и использовал в проповедях и прежде чем отрицать книжность и тексты дзеннисто-чанявцам хорошо бы их знать.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Нужен? У меня есть скан.


Конечно нужен! : ) Написал об этом в "От переводчика"...
yukan@daolao.ru




> Чистое молоко такого истинно чистого быка не только позволило Татхагате достичь состояния Будды, но позволяет и всем пьющим его существам достичь наивысшего полного просветления.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Бгг.


Ну да. Тем паче, что в Индии издревле существует каноническое сочетание "корова Дхармы", используемое, в частности, при описании четырёх юг...

----------


## До

> Конечно нужен!


Обнаружил, что нет готового скана, отсканю на днях.

----------

Юй Кан (28.06.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> это просто я невнимательно писал сейчас, обычно пишу праджна и джнана, а если посмотрите Обермиллера"Анализ ......в Амбхисамайаланкара Маитреии", то там сарался максимально точно чтобы легче было искать в электр варианте книги.


Ну, моя занудская претензия относится, всё же, к архаичному транслиту prajñā и, соответственно, jñāna как "праджна" и "джнана", основывающемуся на англоязычных их написаниях, но не на современных нормах кириллической транслитерации санскрита. И не более того.



> я бы не отказался от ваших комментариев и по бала и по абхиджна, таким образом читатель привыкает к терминологии. так что вставляйте, так повышается общая грамотность.


Если они реально нужны Вам (в чём глубоко сомневаюсь), то дам персонально (давал и даю их примечаниями к переводам санскритских текстов). : )
А в тексте Трактата -- увольте: там они избыточны. Да и не суть это всё, для практикующего созерцание ума...




> ну тут можно опять добавить что не надо бояться повышать нашу грамотность. Подобные примечания к Бодхидхарме как раз подчеркнут что классический дзеннист Бодхидхарма знал классические тексты и использовал в проповедях и прежде чем отрицать книжность и тексты дзеннисто-чанявцам хорошо бы их знать.


Образованность Бодхидхармы и так следует из цитат по тексту. : )
А, к примеру, Хуйнэн, если мне ничего не изменяет, был и вообще безграмотным: читать-писать не умел...

----------

Jambal Dorje (29.06.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А, к примеру, Хуйнэн, если мне ничего не изменяет, был и вообще безграмотным: читать-писать не умел...


Что не мешало, в общем, ему с первого раза понимать и объяснять сутры (Алмазную, Ланкаватару, Лотосовую).

Простите, это я к слову  :Smilie:

----------

Ersh (28.06.2010), Jambal Dorje (21.09.2010), Юй Кан (28.06.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Что не мешало, в общем, ему с первого раза понимать и объяснять сутры (Алмазную, Ланкаватару, Лотосовую).
> 
> Простите, это я к слову


Тут распахиваются замечательные перспективы дебатов по поводу образованности, начитанности и, особенно, *искушённости в абхидхарме* для практики чань/дзэн. %)
Ан -- неохота. : )

Хотя базу, видимо, познать всё-таки надобно: те же три сутры, к примеру.

С другой стороны, не зря, наверное, Хуйнэн, драл свитки? : )
И ни Цаодун, ни Линь-цзи сутраяной не злоупотребляли...

----------

Jambal Dorje (29.06.2010)

----------


## Ersh

> С другой стороны, не зря, наверное, Хуйнэн, драл свитки?


Вы ни с кем Хуэйнэна не путаете?




> И ни Цаодун, ни Линь-цзи сутраяной не злоупотребляли...


это откуда такие сведения? Впрочем, да, сутраяной злоупотребить нельзя, это правда

----------

Jambal Dorje (29.06.2010), Леонид Ш (28.06.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Предупредил же: спорить не хочу. : )
Да и доказывать отсутствие чего-либо -- нелепо...

----------

Jambal Dorje (21.09.2010)

----------


## Ersh

Конечно, это убийственный аргумент :Smilie: 
Картинка 12 века о человеке, жившем на рубеже 7-8 веков  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: . Отражает скорее представления современные времени ее написания, нежели чем какую-то историческую правду.
Более-менее какие-то сведения, которые хоть как-то близко к правде, содержатся в Сутре Помоста, о которой хотя бы известно, что она изначально была написана Фахаем - учеником Хуэй-нэна. Там Хуэй-нэн никаких сутр не рвет.
Я, конечно, понимаю, что вам не хочется спорить, но Ваши утверждения настолько идут вразрез с действительным состоянием дел в школах Чань-буддизма (насколько и  корреспондируют с распространенным мифом о нем), что я, простите, не могу молчать.

----------

Jambal Dorje (21.09.2010), Юй Кан (28.06.2010)

----------


## До

> Обнаружил, что нет готового скана, отсканю на днях.


Вот. Bodhidharma,Sermon4.pdf (1M)

----------

Юй Кан (29.06.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

не исключено, что Хуйнэн попросту запомнил эти сутры и цитировал по памяти. Ведь вроде и трипитака так же по памяти была записана. их памяти можно только позавидовать.

----------


## Ersh

Там вообще много неясностей. Упоминается, что Хуэй-нэн проходил трудное буддийское обучение в Дуньшане. Может он там на слух Сутры запоминал - так тоже практикуется. А может, все-таки научился читать. Он вообще-то из образованного сословия был, его рано умерший отец был чиновником.

----------

Jambal Dorje (21.09.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

В новой теме "Суждения наставника Дхармы об устранении форм" выложен линк на перевод с кит. канона, давшего некогда начало этой теме.

----------

Jambal Dorje (21.09.2010)

----------

